# Brute trail riders; favorite mods?



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok.. I know most of you guys on here play in the mud. It DOES look like a kick in the butt, but that type of riding requires specific mods. Mods that don't always work well on a trail machine.


My question is, for those of you that trail ride (primarily) what are your favorite mods?

For instance; what do you do to keep sticks from taking out radiator hoses & cv boots? There is a lot more stuff exposed on the Brute compared to my old Honda..

Show me your favorite out-in-the-boonies mods for the Brute.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Most do a lot of the same mods except racking the Rad and don't get as aggressive on the clutch setups as for sticks n stuff they make skid plates for the underside of the brutes to help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, full set of ricochet plates, 5+3 14" wheels with 26" GBC GRs, Dynatek CDI, Pink Prim/Dalton Violet or EPI Almond Secondary, Precession Pro steering Stabilizer, Energy swaybar bushings, a 2012 seat!, Twinair or Uni Filter w/TPI slide vents, Moose dual gasser throttle w/ the 4wd switch moved to the left, Oil Cooler with armored hydrolic lines, Diamond G rods and ends, Trail Tech Voyager. If I was going to push through a lot of brush, I would have gone with the Moose or Warn front bumper not this HL...But I don't so... There's a list of some of my mods that have something to do with trail riding. All gold in my book. Now I just need a set of Elka Stage-3s and I'll be set.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

You can check out my sig. I also zip tied a 1 x 2 ft piece of expanded metal just in front of the rad and cut and placed pieces of foam noodle (kids use them as floatation devices) under the seat to block all the twigs leaves sand and mud that gets up in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Lunch. Best mod ever. Oh and the ability to carry extra fuel.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

z24guy said:


> Lunch. Best mod ever. Oh and the ability to carry extra fuel.
> View attachment 10243


 
LOL...I'll second that! :rockn:


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have made some skid plates using the stocks for a template.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely change your sway bar bushings to the energy suspension or Prothane bushings...possibly the best $20 mod out there, drastically inproves handling/body roll :rockn:. Also, grease fittings throughout - upper and lower steering stem, rear knuckles, lower shock mounts... completely worth your time!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Just like mudding, tires are very important for trail ridding... pick something that will ride smooth over the long haul but give you traction on the rocks, etc.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Yep, full set of ricochet plates, 5+3 14" wheels with 26" GBC GRs, Dynatek CDI, Pink Prim/Dalton Violet or EPI Almond Secondary, Precession Pro steering Stabilizer, Energy swaybar bushings, a 2012 seat!, Twinair or Uni Filter w/TPI slide vents, *Moose dual gasser throttle w/ the 4wd switch moved to the left,* Oil Cooler with armored hydrolic lines, Diamond G rods and ends, Trail Tech Voyager. If I was going to push through a lot of brush, I would have gone with the Moose or Warn front bumper not this HL...But I don't so... There's a list of some of my mods that have something to do with trail riding. All gold in my book. Now I just need a set of Elka Stage-3s and I'll be set.


I'm gonna look up the Moose throttle, but talk to me about moving the 4WD switch to the LH bar? I like that idea. I searched the first 11 pages here and didn't find anything..



z24guy said:


> Oh and the ability to carry extra fuel.
> View attachment 10243


Dang... isn't that the truth! ;-) I have a flat 4 gal Koplin tank that fits on my rack just for that purpose!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mjn said:


> I'm gonna look up the Moose throttle, but talk to me about moving the 4WD switch to the LH bar? I like that idea. I searched the first 11 pages here and didn't find anything..


 
Go to the Kawie "How To" section. I believe I have a full write-up with pics there.

Here it is:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/6...e-button-latching-push-button-switch-4wd.html


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

nmkawierider said:


> Go to the Kawie "How To" section. I believe I have a full write-up with pics there.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/6...e-button-latching-push-button-switch-4wd.html


Excellent write up! Thank you!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

my favorite mods for trail have been the dyn cdi, front bumper and grab bar, temp guage and fan switch, and reverse light. i want a good set of skidplates and some handguards and maybe some brighter headlights.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Great ideas everyone! Thanks!


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 30, 2012)

One of my favorite mods was the Rox risers and handlebars. Stock bars drove me crazy. The steering dampener was pretty nice addition too.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Number 1 is the ELKAs race/sport series stage 3 shocks, Precision steering stabilizer, Ricochet belly plates, API a/arm protectors, Long Oil Cooler w/Hydraulic oil lines, Trailtech Voyager GPS, jr fuel packs and the larger unit too but most of the time three Jrs are more than enough, Prothane sway bar bushings, Terra cross 26" Radials on aftermarket whls, Eagle-eye HID headlights and a bunch of Buddies who also dig the fast trail rides.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

SWBF said:


> Number 1 is the ELKAs race/sport series stage 3 shocks, Precision steering stabilizer, Ricochet belly plates, API a/arm protectors, Long Oil Cooler w/Hydraulic oil lines, Trailtech Voyager GPS, jr fuel packs and the larger unit too but most of the time three Jrs are more than enough, Prothane sway bar bushings, Terra cross 26" Radials on aftermarket whls, Eagle-eye HID headlights and a bunch of Buddies who also dig the fast trail rides.


And don't forget the _CAMERAS!!_ .. lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> And don't forget the _CAMERAS!!_ .. lol


Yea, don't forget the cameras...videos can be the best part. I also just put a trail tech voyager GPS on mine and I'm really liking it.


----------

